# Liberty Movement > Defenders of Liberty > Justin Amash Forum >  The new Dr. No: Rep. Justin Amash, marooned in Congress

## timosman

https://www.washingtonpost.com/power...0f5_story.html




> By David Weigel July 31, 2018
> 
> 
> Rep. Justin Amash (R-Mich.), center, at a news conference this year, has fought other libertarians he sees as bending to President Trumps will. (J. Scott Applewhite/AP)
> 
> House Republicans had a cunning plan. Liberal Democrats, going to extremes, were calling for the abolition of Immigration and Customs Enforcement. Moderate Democrats didnt want to talk about it.
> 
> So in mid-July, the majority introduced a resolution supporting the officers and personnel of ICE, and every Republican in the chamber that day voted for it.
> 
> ...

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> “These were supposed to be the libertarian shock troops, and instead they enabled dim-witted authoritarianism,” said Joey Coon, the vice president of the libertarian-leaning Niskanen Center and a longtime staffer at Cato.





> Katherine Mangu-Ward, the editor in chief of Reason


Libertarian neoconservatives, who have never been supporters of Ron Paul.

----------


## EBounding

Concern trolling in a nutshell.

----------

